# au parc, à un parc / dans le parc, dans un parc - préposition



## Jagoda

Salut!
Quelle forme est correcte?
Promenons-nous *au / dans le* parc.
Merci!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Calamitintin

Promenons-nous *dans le *parc.
On trouve "promenons nous au bois" dans certaines chansons, mais "dans le bois" (aussi dans des chansons  ) passe mieux.


----------



## Thomas1

> un Français sur trois se rend au moins une fois _____*à/dans*______ un parc de loisirs à thème.


Selon la clée il y a deux options : à ou dans.
Pourriez vous m'expliquer quand nous utilisons l'un et quand l'autre ? Quelle est la différence ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ici, je dirais que c'est "dans" qu'il faut utiliser, et je suis très embêtée parce que tous les exemples que je trouve utilise la préposition "à" (ou au).
Se rendre à Paris, au théâtre...

À l'aide !


----------



## Thomas1

...et j'ai utilisé _à_ parce que je le trouve tous le temps utilisé avec « se rendre » (aller).
Punky Zoé, est-ce que _à _ne marche pas du tous pour toi dans mon exemple ? Est-ce que ça a quelque chose à voir avec le mot « parc » ?

Thomas


----------



## Yvan 6

"dans" exprime la notion de "à l'interieur" , "à" plutôt le mouvement.
Lorsque on dit je vais au théâtre, au cinéma, ce n'est pas du lieu qu'il s'agit mais de ce qu'il représente; Par exemple " je vais au concert, dans un théâtre", (ce n'est pas trés bon mais je n'ai pas trouvé mieux)


----------



## Punky Zoé

J'étais sur la même base qu'Yvan et je me suis aperçue qu'on disait se rendre *au* parc, donc, c'est pas le mouvement ou l'intérieur qui font la différence.

Je crois avoir trouvé une explication, c'est que quand l'endroit où on se rend est déterminé et/ou connu et qu'on parle de l'action en cours on dit "à" ou "au", mais quand on décrit une généralité de comportement ou un endroit non déterminé on utilise "dans"
ex. - je me rend au parc (celui qui est près de chez moi, où j'ai l'habitude d'aller)
     - je me rend une fois par an dans un parc à thème (lequel? on ne sait pas)

     - je me rend au salon de thé (celui où j'ai l'habitude d'aller, qui est à proximité)
     - quand je veux boire un bon thé, je me rend dans un salon de thé.


----------



## Yvan 6

on se rend également dans un parc d'attraction, ou au parc Dysney....On ne doit pas être loin de la solution......


----------



## gvergara

Mmmmmmmmm, donc, _à + article défini_, _dans + article indéfini_. Ç'a peut-être à voir avec la prononciation ? Je dis ça parce qu'il me semble plus naturel prononcer _dans un_ que _à un_...... À tôt

Gonzalo


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je l'ai cru aussi, Gonzalo, mais "je me rends à un meeting" , "je me rends à une manifestation" ...
Sûrement, parce qu'il est difficile d'aller "dedans" ?


----------



## Lihuanmu

Coucous!

*ils sont au parc / dans le parc*

Je voulais savoir s'il y a de la nuance dans une telle phrase lors qu'on alterner les preposition "a " et "dans".

MERCI


----------



## Donaldos

Il me semble que "à" indique de façon plus vague que l'on est à un endroit en faisant peut-être référence de façon implicite au fait que l'on y est pour y faire quelque chose, pour une activité, qu'il s'y passe quelque chose etc. tandis que "dans" insiste plus précisément sur le fait que la personne se trouve physiquement dans un lieu donné.

Il est au cinéma / Il est dans le cinéma
Il est à l'église / Il est dans l'église
etc.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonsoir à tous ! Laquelle ? Il est assis sur un banc dans un parc. Il est assis sur un banc au parc. Merci !


----------



## SwissPete

_Dans un parc_ pourrait être n'importe quel parc.
_Au parc_ serait un parc déterminé.

Mon humble avis...


----------



## becel

Je suis d'accord. _Au parc _sous-entend le parc que l'on connait.


----------



## Paris666

Bonjour,

j'aimerais poser une question.

est-ce qu'on dit:

faire une promenade *dans* un parc

faire une promenade *au* parc

faire une promenade *en* parc

Merci!


----------



## Patatos

Bonjour  
Les deux premières se disent. La troisième n'existe pas. Le parc serait ici le moyen de trasnport si on utilise "en"


----------



## Roméo31

faire une promenade *dans* un parc 

faire une promenade *au* parc 
Nous avions fait, selon l’habitude, la promenade *au* polygone [de tir], assisté à l’étude du tir à ricochet, écouté et raconté paisiblement les histoires de guerre ( A. de Vigny).

faire une promenade *en* parc 

(Pas vu Patatos.)


----------



## limettier

IMANAKBARI said:


> Bonsoir à tous ! Laquelle ? Il est assis sur un banc dans un parc. Il est assis sur un banc au parc. Merci !


Bonjour,
Serait-ce possible de dire: je me promène dans LE parc (tout court) ou faudrait-il dire je me promène dans le parc qui est proche de chez moi?


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, si "le parc" est bien déterminé dans l'esprit du locuteur et de son interlocuteur, par exemple si c'est le seul parc de l'endroit.


----------



## pascalfor

limettier said:


> Bonjour,
> Serait-ce possible de dire: je me promène dans LE parc (tout court) ou faudrait-il dire je me promène dans le parc qui est proche de chez moi?


Je dirais, il se promène dans le parc, s'il s'agit du parc de la maison ou du bâtiment où l'on est.
S'il s'agit du parc de la commune, en supposant qu'il n'y en est qu'un seul ou que la personne à l'habitude de fréquenter y-celui, on dira plutôt: il se promène au parc.


----------



## limettier

Merci!


----------

